# early klein quantum



## kccomet (Oct 18, 2020)

picked this up this week to flip, I hate to say it it growing on me. it rides well and fairly fast. not really vintage, but I thought I'd share it. read some about Klein, pretty interesting. not sure of year maybe 1990, serial number qu 325 if that means anything


----------



## all riders (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes, neat. I worked in a shop that sold them early on(mid/late 80s).  Early 90s would be right on yours if the 600 ultegra is original. Early 90s would be before they became a Trek company(95?) and after they had lost a very long lawsuit against Cannondale for a pretty obvious copy of Klein's frames and the use of oversized tubing in those. I think you could get your same frame with internal cable routing--it added quite a lot to the price.


----------

